# 2007 Jetta 2.5 crank pully retaining bolts torque



## Al (Jul 21, 1999)

Anyone know, I did a search and couldn't find it. Thanks!


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Found *THIS* look at the bottom of the page, it is for the 2.5 in the 2007 new beetle but Assuming all 2.5 for that year are going to be similar it gives a torque spec of: Bolt, 50 Nm + 90° (1/4) additional turn, Only use N 907 630 04 bolts (strength category 10.9)
Also *THIS* listing for a 2006 Jetta 2.5. Item #13. Seems to be the same so best guess is go with the above specs.


----------



## Al (Jul 21, 1999)

THANK YOU! :beer: I've got 10.8 bolts, M10 triple square socket head. 37 Lb/Ft seems crazy for a pulley that just drives the AC, but that is what I will do. The 1/4 turn must mean they are single use.


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

Al said:


> THANK YOU! :beer: I've got 10.8 bolts, M10 triple square socket head. 37 Lb/Ft seems crazy for a pulley that just drives the AC, but that is what I will do. The 1/4 turn must mean they are single use.


Not so crazy, if the AC pulley is also driving the WP and ALT.


----------

